# Grimsby Skipers Info on Jack Ibbotson and Peter Ibbotson



## Dave Ibbotson

My Name is Dave Ibbotson my grandad and father were both fishermen in Grimsby, Jack Ibbotson, and my dad Peter Ibbotson, sadly Both past on now. if anyone new them and maybe have any information (good or bad about there fishing life) any info or photos,
Ships log entrys etc would be great,

I went to sea with my dad on a few occasions in the north sea, i can still feel the ships rocking.

Both went on to be Skippers but Jack was the one who was seemed to do well

Many thanks


----------



## gkh151

Dave,

I have sent you an e mail with a possible contact number for your fathers records.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## Dave Ibbotson

many thanks Graham, i called but i think the are part time i'll try tomorow, i will let you know how i get on, Do you know of anyone that would have a good quality wooden model of a Gy trwaler, I rember years ago going to see the collection of model ships at the museum next to the town hall in grimsby. I wonder what happend to that lot


----------



## gkh151

Dave

I hope you get some results and I look forward to hearing from you. As far as I know the models went into storage and I think its a shame as they are part of the towns heritage. Maybe if you put a post in the modelling section of the forums you will get some info on model trawlers I personally would not know what to advise.

Graham


----------



## Steve Farrow

Dave,

Have you looked at the trawler models on display in Freeman Street market? They were built by Henry Hartley and are superb, as good as any shipyard models.......and they work! They are the VENTNOR, ATHELSTAN and NORTHERN SPRAY.

Regards

Steve


----------



## ruthhayes

Dave Ibbotson said:


> My Name is Dave Ibbotson my grandad and father were both fishermen in Grimsby, Jack Ibbotson, and my dad Peter Ibbotson, sadly Both past on now. if anyone new them and maybe have any information (good or bad about there fishing life) any info or photos,
> Ships log entrys etc would be great,
> 
> I went to sea with my dad on a few occasions in the north sea, i can still feel the ships rocking.
> 
> Both went on to be Skippers but Jack was the one who was seemed to do well
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Dave

I think your grandad, Jack, was my uncle. I don't have much knowledge of his seagoing career, but if I can share any info with you on the Ibbotson family I would be delighted to do so.

Kind regards
Ruth Hayes (Nee Ibbotson)


----------



## nicolina

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/grimsb...ttp://homepage.ntlworld.com/grimsby.trawlers/


----------



## BROWN

Hi Dave,
My father was childhood friends with a Pete Ibbotson (IBBO) i met him once, did he have a stutter if so it's probably the same guy. If you go on Grimsby Trawler History on face book many old trawlermen on there who'll know him. My father is Derek Brown.
Regards
Joby Brown


----------

